# Using BEMO Model 4225 motors



## momentum (Oct 20, 2012)

I acquired several BEMO model 4225 motors from the estate of a friend at my MRR club who had owned a hobby store in Germany. The motor is still manufactured and sold as BEMO Model 4425. One of my major problems in putting these devices to work has been the lack of any instructions in English. Everything I have, or have been able to find are written in German and their translation has left much to the imagination. I want to use them as undertable control for N Scale Peco Electrofrog turnouts. Has anyone done this or can anyone give me more information on where I might find English technical specs for these motors?


----------

